# Fugue in C Minor



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm a new member here, this is the first time I've posted one of my pieces on this forum. Here is my latest composition, a four voice fugue I just completed two days ago:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-8417911%2Ffuguecmin


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I liked it very much - sounded natural/inevitable. Bach would be proud.


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you for listening.


----------

